# currency in Dubai ...



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

Just going to be there for one night en route to Hong Kong for a cruise. Will any their currency be accepted...as in $ US? or £ sterling . ..or should we change into UAED? Are ATM's readily available if we need them? or bureau de change? I know nothing abut Dubai so please excuse my ignorance!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will be expected to pay in UAE Dirhams, although credit cards are readily accepted in restaurants and hotels. There are loads of ATM machines, so you will be able to withdraw small amounts of Dirhams if you need them. 

There are also Bureau de Change in all malls, as well as at the airport. Best to change a small amount when you land in order to cover taxi fares and tips.

Enjoy your time in Dubai, albeit very brief!

-


----------



## bonzy (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for that!! We have out taxi already sorted and paid for through the Travel agent in the Uk.....but I am sure I will need some cash the day we are there...I intend going to the Mall of the Emirates!!


----------

